

Hunting feral hogs. At night. With drones - eksith
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/05/hunting-feral-pigs-at-night-with-drones/

======
eksith
I'm rather disturbed by the end of the first video when one of the fellows say
_"That's gotta be some pigs. Oh, we're gonna have to go kill 'em kids"_.

I understand these creatures are hurting the livelihoods of farmers and such,
but this casual disregard for life and gung-ho attitude toward the hunt is a
bit unsettling. Especially since the young ones are being introduced to it.

I'm a bit of a hypocrite; I've done some fishing, but I don't consider this to
be terribly sporting.

